# Halloween 2014 Thread



## mudwhistle

*The Halloween Thread*

*Last year this was one of the more popular threads and it's that time of year again. *

*Post your pictures and your movie clips. Any arts and crafts that are Halloween related. *


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April

Yay!!!


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## JakeStarkey




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## JakeStarkey




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Mr. H.

Last year I went to our old home town to emcee their costume contest. The Mrs. isn't big on Halloween so she stayed home and turned out the lights. 

This year it looks like I'm helping out at the nursing home where she now works. 

Damn I wanted to stay home and hand out treats.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Mr. H. said:


> Last year I went to our old home town to emcee their costume contest. The Mrs. isn't big on Halloween so she stayed home and turned out the lights.
> 
> This year it looks like I'm helping out at the nursing home where she now works.
> 
> Damn I wanted to stay home and hand out treats.


They don't come around to the houses in my neighborhood anymore. Nobody trusts anyone.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Mr. H.

mudwhistle said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I went to our old home town to emcee their costume contest. The Mrs. isn't big on Halloween so she stayed home and turned out the lights.
> 
> This year it looks like I'm helping out at the nursing home where she now works.
> 
> Damn I wanted to stay home and hand out treats.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't come around to the houses in my neighborhood anymore. Nobody trusts anyone.
Click to expand...

Turn on all your lights, place out some lighted pumpkins, play some spooky music and make it a party even if no one shows...

Say it was fun, and do it again...


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Alex.




----------



## Alex.

*Ballerina in a Death's Head, 1939, Salvador Dali*


----------



## Alex.




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Ropey

AngelsNDemons said:


>


----------



## pbel

Venetian Glass Cat painting...


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

Goddess_Ashtara


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Rotagilla




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## ChrisL

shart_attack said:


>



That is one UGLY dude!


----------



## ChrisL

Finger food anyone?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

The one on the right looks constipated.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## pbel




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Brains, brains!!!


----------



## ChrisL

I vont to suck your blood!!!   Mwa-ha-ha!


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> I vont to suck your blood!!!   Mwa-ha-ha!


You vant to suck my what???


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April

mudwhistle said:


>


Bad ass! I want it!


----------



## April




----------



## April

​


----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vont to suck your blood!!!   Mwa-ha-ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You vant to suck my what???
Click to expand...


Vot kind of vampire do you think I am?


----------



## ChrisL

This was a really scary part in the Shining.


----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Salma Hayek doing the snake dance in Dusk Before Dawn.


----------



## ChrisL

And then . . . yikes!    I think she was prettier before.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This one and The Thing with Kirk Douglas are my a couple of my favorite horror movies.  

American Werewolf in London was SO good.  I loved the dark comedy too.  Great movie.    I watch it every Halloween, and The Thing and Halloween ( the original one ).


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Bill Angel

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bill_angel/8191504470/


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> This one and The Thing with Kirk Douglas are my a couple of my favorite horror movies.
> 
> American Werewolf in London was SO good.  I loved the dark comedy too.  Great movie.    I watch it every Halloween, and The Thing and Halloween ( the original one ).


Kirk Russell.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one and The Thing with Kirk Douglas are my a couple of my favorite horror movies.
> 
> American Werewolf in London was SO good.  I loved the dark comedy too.  Great movie.    I watch it every Halloween, and The Thing and Halloween ( the original one ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirk Russell.
Click to expand...


Oops!


----------



## longknife

The most ignorant non-holiday ever conceived by retailers!!!!!

All Hallows Eve was initially to celebrate loved ones who have passed away - like they do all throughout Central and South America.






All of the other garbage that goes along with this is total barbarism taken from pagan beliefs and raised to the extreme for no other purpose than to make $$$$$.

Truly sad that adults want to send their children into the streets to beg - with the threat of harming another if they don't.


----------



## Bill Angel

The two headed baby doll wishes you a Happy Halloween!


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

TRICK OR TREAT!!!!!


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## Zoom-boing

My youngest, circa 1998.  Damn, a lot of grays hairs over this.


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Zoom-boing

I was a little kid when I saw this movie on tv.  Scared the shit outta me.  My brothers tormented me "help me, hellllp meeee" for weeks on end.  This part, when he was caught in the web, human head on a fly body with the spider about to eat it ... omG!!!!


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April

mudwhistle said:


>


One of my favorite horror flicks!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

[URL='https://www.trashy.com/Dayglo-Witchypoo.299-product.htm']
	
[/URL]


----------



## shart_attack

[URL='https://www.trashy.com/Bewitched-Dress.6303-product.htm']
	
[/URL]


----------



## shart_attack

[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

​


----------



## mudwhistle

shart_attack said:


> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]


Dude, chicks in Sexy Halloween outfits just aren't scary to me.

Now this is scary:


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## ChrisL

I would love to see the hotel and go in the maze some day.    Jack Nicholson made a GREAT crazy guy!  He looks crazy.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## peach174

2014 Halloween movie.
Farm House
Not all that great, but good for a freebie .


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## peach174




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca

Fellowship of the Peep


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April

​


----------



## shart_attack

the masque of the red shart said:
			
		

> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]





			
				mudwhistle said:
			
		

> Dude, chicks in Sexy Halloween outfits just aren't scary to me.
> 
> Now this is scary:



The pics of the smokin' hot honeys in costume gear _ain't supposed to_ scare you, man.

It's a _*halloween*_ thread: not a _nightmares_ thread.

I try not to put the _super_ scary stuff here on your thread. Instead, I put them over here:

thread of nightmares Page 30 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> View attachment 32761
> 
> Fellowship of the Peep



  Those are funny!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## shart_attack

Turn off all the lights, and stare at ^ that ^ sum'bitch right there for a bit — like five minutes.

Guaranteed to pay a toll to your psyche toward your nightmares tonight.


----------



## shart_attack

Time to go to the place "... _where all rail service terminates_", to quote the great George Stark — "_a Southern man whose word isn't given lightly_."


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

From the 2009 flick _Drag Me To Hell_, ^ that ^.


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

^ My Aunt Myrtle's house ^.


----------



## HenryBHough

Voted most scary in all 57 states by home-schooled children under 10.


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## ChrisL

Lol!  My namesake.


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Happy Hall-Ho-Weenie!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## April

shart_attack said:


>


Ummm...


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

AngelsNDemons said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...
Click to expand...


She's a witch, dear.

I think she got too close to the fire, so to speak.


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## April

shart_attack said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a witch, dear.
> 
> I think she got too close to the fire, so to speak.
Click to expand...


heh heh...


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


>



  I'm am truly scared now.


----------



## ChrisL

Ooooo, so sparkly!


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
Click to expand...


I like the cute sparkly ones.


----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## shart_attack

_Trick or treat!!!_ ​


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## April

shart_attack said:


>


----------



## shart_attack

^ Look up, when the cameraman stops. ^


----------



## shart_attack

(I think someone's already posted ^ that ^ on this thread, but I don't have time to rummage through its entirety right now. My bad if it bothers anyone.  )


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## ChrisL

Get ready because this one is REALLY scary.


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## ChrisL

shart_attack said:


>


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## mudwhistle

This Halloween's favorite costume of the year:


----------



## April

mudwhistle said:


> This Halloween's favorite costume of the year:


 Right?


----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## April




----------



## Papageorgio

Got to love Halloween, mothers dressing up like witch hookers!


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## April




----------



## Bill Angel

The two headed baby doll wishes you a Happy Halloween!


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## pbel




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## April

mudwhistle said:


>


Bad ass!!! Luv these!!!


----------



## Disir

I'm making that this year.


----------



## Abishai100

*Pumpkin Pie: American Sticker*

Halloween is a descendant of the Samhain festival from Ireland, but it has really blossomed in the USA, since multi-culturalism (a key feature of American society) is conducive to the spirit of masquerade intrigue!

In America, pumpkin pie has become synonymous with Halloween and is enjoyed by many fans of the occasion.  While pumpkin pie is enjoyed for Thanksgiving and Christmas by many Americans, it is a signature item for Halloween.

America's ability to hoist the pumpkin pie to the level of populism ornament singles the nation out as a great hub of Halloween fare.

So here's some pumpkin pie related fun:



Pumpkin Pie Candy Cups Recipe In Katrina s Kitchen

Pumpkin pie - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## MeBelle




----------



## April

^^ 












​


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Treeshepherd

Every day is Halloween in Humboldt. I love it.


----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle

Well, another Halloween has come and gone. 

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread. We saw some really good stuff here. 

Now it's time to start getting ready for Christmas and Thanksgiving.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> Well, another Halloween has come and gone.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread. We saw some really good stuff here.
> 
> Now it's time to start getting ready for Christmas and Thanksgiving.



Thanksgiving is one of my favorite holidays.  You still get together with friends and family, but there is none of the stress!  Not to mention, it's delicious!  Lol.


----------

